# Samsung UE40B6000 dynamischen Kontrast abschalten?



## insekt (6. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit den dynamischen Kontrast beim Samsung UE40B6000 abzustellen? Ich find das total bescheuert, wenn das Bild dunkler wird, z.B. bei den Credits am Ende kann man die Schrift kaum lesen, weil die Bildhelligkeit unfassbar runtergeregelt wird, nur damit das Schwarz schwärzer wirkt. In dunklen hektischen Szenen kann man kaum mehr als diffuse Umrisse erkennen. Das ist auch bei Weltraumszenen sehr nervig.

Bei meinem T220 konnte man den Mist irgendwie abstellen, aber ich habe schon alles in den Bildeinstellungen ausprobiert, wenn ich das Setting von Dynamisch auf Standard setze ändert sich lediglich die normale Hintergrundbeleuchtung von 10 auf 5 und das Bild wird noch dunkler und die Helligkeitsschwankungen sind immernoch da (sieht man z.B. jedesmal beim Umschalten, wenn das Bild kurz schwarz wird und oben links der Kanal steht).

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen oder sind meine Befürchtungen wahr und man kann diesen Bug...ääääh diesen Schrott...ääh dieses Feature nicht abstellen?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. September 2010)

Hier findest du jedenfalls Lösungsansätze :" *UE 46 B 6000 Helligkeit ändert sich"*

Edit: Das GlobalDimming lässt sich wohl inoffiziell auch in anderen Bildmodi deaktivieren, dann geht aber evtl die Garantie verloren:
GLobalDimming deaktivieren: Anleitung

*Edit 2*:* Also zusammengefasst *nochmal hier(*klick*) zu finden:
_"Du kannst das Global Dimming nur auf zwei Arten abschalten.

*1.)* Du wählst den Spiele-Modus aus. Damit soll aber das Gerät für normales Fernsehen/DVD/Blu-ray unbrauchbar werden._ _

*2.) *Du kannst das Global Dimming (unerlaubterweise) im Service-Menü dauerhaft abschalten. Das geht so:_ _


1.) Bei ausgeschaltetem TV nacheinander Info -> Menü -> Mute -> Power drücken_ _

2.) Jetzt solltest Du das Service Menü sehen. Du markierst Advanced und drückt dann 4mal die 0 auf der Fernbedienung._ _

3.) Du solltest jetzt die Option ,,CE Dimming" sehen. _ _
Und bei CE Dimming sind 3 Eingaben möglich.

Contrast Dimming = OFF_ _
Dimming in Standard = ON
Dimming in Movie = ON

Wenn Du jetzt alles auf "Off" stellst, gibt es kein Global Dimming mehr! "_


----------

